# Charity Speciality Coffee Pop-Up Bramley, Hampshire



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm sometimes running a new pop up charity coffee shop in Bramley, Hampshire. This will be in one of our local village halls.

The address is Clift Meadow Pavilion, Clift meadow, The Street, Bramley, Hampshire, RG26 5BP.

I'll be making tasty espresso based drinks with a Fracino 2 group and EK43. We're also likely to have a filter coffee offering, although I'm still deciding which method I'll use.

All proceeds will go to charity for our first few events. We're aiming to be there approximately once a month for the next few months. I'll post in this thread as and when dates are booked.

This is very convenient for anybody in Basingstoke or Reading (as we're on the train line between these two places and it's about a 5 minute stroll from the station) and of course Tadley and surrounding areas.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

The first charity event is on Saturday 26th August, between 10am - 1pm and we're raising money for the fantastic charity - the Stroke Association.

We're extremely excited to be working with Craft House Coffee on our first event! Now I see I can even tag them although it didn't work! (@Craft House Coffee)

We'll also be working with a local award winning micro bakery to have some of their delicious cakes on offer on the day (that's Indigo Bakes)

Hope to see some of you lovely people there.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Exciting news that in addition to Craft House Coffee, we'll be working with Indigo bakes on our first charity event of the year.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Loads of good wishes, what a wonderful idea! Great to see you are getting some good support too. I just wish I lived a bit nearer . . .


----------



## Teresap (Jun 11, 2017)

Yes best of luck with this, unfortunately I'm in North Lincs . . .would have come along if I lived closer.

Teresa x


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Teresap said:


> Yes best of luck with this, unfortunately I'm in North Lincs . . .would have come along if I lived closer.
> 
> Teresa x


Sounds like we live near each other!


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

I work up that way during the week would be tempted to pop by if you are there


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Slee said:


> I work up that way during the week would be tempted to pop by if you are there


I live in Bramley and work from home so you'd be welcome to pop by sometime (probably PM for that) and I'm there this Saturday 26th August for the charity event at the Clift Pavilion (opposite the pub in Bramley). Will be there 10am - 1pm with tasty coffee from Craft House Coffee and doing my best with a 2 group, EK43 and a jug washing tub - I really need think about getting the pitcher rinser sorted but let's get one event done without a hitch first . Hoping to have a good amount of people coming through but it's hard to tell.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks for the support and messages. Wth the added sale of beans that were left over we made just over £200!

Not quite as busy as I'd have liked but appreciated all the support and friendly faces I did see.

Next one will be early October for Macmillan.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

The setup - did also have filter on offer with the Behmor brewer

+ The amazing pastries from Indigo Bakes! Generously donated by them and went down very well indeed.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Just like the other forum members I wish I could have been there. Looks fantastic!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Yep, I was there. I'd like to take the opportunity to thank @jlarkin for lending me the book and for serving me an exquisite Flat White! The pastries were amazing too!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Yep, I was there. I'd like to take the opportunity to thank @jlarkin for lending me the book and for serving me an exquisite Flat White! The pastries were amazing too!


Thanks a lot for coming, glad the coffee was good. Hope the books helpful.


----------



## Miss Lydia Caffeine (Aug 1, 2017)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Yep, I was there. I'd like to take the opportunity to thank @jlarkin for lending me the book and for serving me an exquisite Flat White! The pastries were amazing too!


Thanks for making some us feel jealous







It sure sounds like you had a good time! I will most def be attending next time this happens.


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

Only just seen this, but wouldn't have been able to make it anyway with he new shop. Will definitely try and make the next event


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

We're holding our next charity coffee morning in aid of Macmillan Cancer Charity on 8th October between 10am and 1pm. It'll be at the Brocas Hall, Clift Meadow Pavilion, Bramley Hampshire (building next to the "Pavilion").

The link for all the details is http://goo.gl/CPB18Z

We're using Curve Coffee Roasters for this event - looking forward to working with some of their great coffee and the incredible indigo bakes are once again baking for free for us.

Would be amazing if any of you can make it - or if you have family or friends nearby why not share this link with them? http://goo.gl/CPB18Z


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

I should be in kingsclear around 10am so hopefully swing by after as I'm half way there already


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

BertVanGoo said:


> I should be in kingsclear around 10am so hopefully swing by after as I'm half way there already


Did you make it? I guess not as you didn't "declare" yourself :-D? It was relatively busy though - so it's always possible I'd missed you.

Was very happy with how it went yesterday and I learnt a lot for any future endeavours. Hope it's going well over your way! I still need to manage a visit to your place - hoping to do it one day soon...


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm running a coffee and Music morning for Cancer Research UK on 28 Jan. Will sell drinks and treats for charity and also have music from my talented friends original album My Cure (written whilst he was battling cancer himself).

All details are in a Facebook event

I had a suggestion to run a raffle, so if anybody by chance had anything they'd like to donate for it. Just let me know.

I'm excited to have Curve Roasters Rwandan Buf as the coffee that I've ordered (last seasons crop was great) and more baked goods from Indigo Bakes. Should be a good day.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

This next event is looking like it'll be bigger than ever before. Just thought I'd quickly add the poster to this - I know most people won't be close enough but if you fancy helping raise a little for Cancer Research UK then do come along Sunday. Again: All details are in a Facebook event


----------



## Donegali (Feb 26, 2018)

I might have to pop along to the next one, used to frequent Bramley quite a lot as had friends that lived there and played golf at Sherfield Oaks a couple of times.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Donegali said:


> I might have to pop along to the next one, used to frequent Bramley quite a lot as had friends that lived there and played golf at Sherfield Oaks a couple of times.


I don't know how likely it is that you'd make it but just to mention. We're doing a pop-up coffee shop and bakery this Saturday between 9.30 - 1pm in Bramley. It's not for charity but will great quality drinks and we're working with Indigo Bakes a local bakery. They do fantastic sourdough, pastries and doughnuts which are really good. If you're free come along or if you know anybody nearby still - obviously I'm biased but it's going to be really good and it's difficult to spread the word so any support appreciated.


----------



## Donegali (Feb 26, 2018)

Unfortunately I couldn't make it on Saturday, I did try but things conspired against me and by the time I was ready I wouldn't have got to you until about 12.55! Definitely keep this updated I will make it there soon.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

We're trying to organise another one either for Bramley or Chineham probably in April. If you're interested you could either follow my facebook or even sign-up for email (it would be a thrill to have somebody on board ;-)).

I publish anything like this as an event on my fb page and the plan is - if people sign up - that I'll also email future dates out (as facebook may not show it to you depending on the algorithm etc.).

No worries if you don't just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I'll just pop it on here - again not a charity event but we're running a pop-up on Sunday between 9.30am and 1pm.

I publish anything like this as an event on my fb page and the plan is - if people sign up - that I'll also email future dates out (as facebook may not show it to you depending on the algorithm etc.).


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I kind of stumbled across this and it's pretty good timing as I've just made a donation to Macmillan Cancer Research for this year. We kept it lower key in terms of the charity aspect and gave a percentage, but it's nice to remind myself how things have changed in just over a year.

We're doing a monthly pop-up with our friends Indigo Bakes - the doughnuts are so good! They're doing a great range of baked savoury and sweet items and Cupper Joe is also working other events here and there.

The photo is from a couple of months ago but obviously pretty much the same idea each time.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

jlarkin said:


> I kind of stumbled across this and it's pretty good timing as I've just made a donation to Macmillan Cancer Research for this year. We kept it lower key in terms of the charity aspect and gave a percentage, but it's nice to remind myself how things have changed in just over a year.
> 
> We're doing a monthly pop-up with our friends Indigo Bakes - the doughnuts are so good! They're doing a great range of baked savoury and sweet items and Cupper Joe is also working other events here and there.
> 
> ...


Bit far for me to travel but would gladly buy fudge for charity. Where do I sign up!


----------

